# Replace shingle with missing tab



## HWConstruction (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes you need to replace the shingle. If that one tab was covering a seam it will leak through and cause plenty of damage over a short amount of time.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

In my area it will cost you from $75.00 to $300.00 to have the work done.
'Wear -n- Tear on my vehicle, hand tools and risk factor to my repair tech's well being.'

Something as small as one tab of shingle missing could cause $100.00's in damage if not repaired properly.

Call several roofers and find the right price.


If your going to do the repair yourself you need to have,
Flat bar, to properly remove the fasteners from the damaged shingle and the shingles directly above it,
A tube of roof cement to re-seal the shingle tabs after you replace them, just a small dab of the cement on each corner more often than not works,
A hand full of roofing nails, no longer than 1 1/4",
"not siding, dry wall or carpentry nails, etc."

If you have to set your ladder against the gutter make sure you set it up with a gutter fastener dead center of the ladders sides, that's a strong point thus less of a chance of damaging it and you can use a piece of rope or something to tie the ladder of so you don't have to worry about it sliding while your on the roof.


----------



## cincycuse (Jan 5, 2009)

*How to get on the roof.*

I've done some shingle work before. I have all the tools and supplies. My problem is getting onto the roof. I've attached a picture (I hope). I can get to the lower section of the roof above the garage but I need to get to the upper portion of the roof. Is it better to get a long extension ladder to go from the ground to the upper roof or can I use a smaller extension ladder (that I already have) and gain access to the upper part by putting my ladder on the roof above the garage?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Straddle the peak on the lower roof to get to the upper one. Make sure you protect the shingles and yourself from sliding. Just My humble opinion.


----------



## cincycuse (Jan 5, 2009)

That is what I thought about doing until my neighbor told me how dumb that would be. After I called a roofer they told me they would use the lower roof to access the upper section. I guess I'll do it myself then.

Thanks to those helped.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Use a small scrap of carpet padding or even some thick cardboard to place under the feet of your ladder on the garage roof shingles.

That is my method of preference to get up to the second story roof like yours, by accessing it from the garage roof with a one story ladder.

But, where the ridge is on the garage roof that your ladders legs will straddle, will Not wind up lining up with the ridge of the upper roof, in most cases. So, the ladder will need to be a little cocked to "Gently" rest on the rake edge of the upper gable roof and feel like it is not going to wobble.

If you are not used to carrying tools up a ladder while climbing, then use a cheap back pack, so you can still have both hands on the rails of the ladder.

If it is windy, be very careful that the top of the ladder will not vibrate and fall down. Put your cell phone in the back pack in case you need to call for help.

Be careful, please. Any fall is a hazardous one.

Ed


----------



## cincycuse (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips. I'm going to fix it today.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

my 2 cents, I've shingled two homes, I am not going up on your roof to replace that missing shingle. That has hurt written all over it, maybe if I used scafflolding to get up there, other wise, I'm paying the roofer and cheering for him as he makes his way up there. God bless those roofers on steep roofs, you can't work with a cast on your leg.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

cincycuse said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I'm going to fix it today.


Well, how successful were you at your repair adventure?

Is there any additional safety tips that I should have remarked on, more than I already did?

Ed


----------

